# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  BlissfullySimple Skin Logo

## HI5

I'm using BlissfullySimple style on forum, and i noticed it still has old logo "MMOwned" i thought administration might want to know.

Thanx for reading.

Edit: sorry i thought I'm posting in "Site Bugs" forum...
it's 4 am here, sorry again, and please move it.

----------


## Maccer

You really think they don't know about that, about a logo which is the first thing everyone sees when they come to this website?

If it bothers you, just use BlissFully Simple (non fixed) or Bluefox.

----------


## eSko

The font and color in the old logo was SO MUCH better... The new one is just too fat ass..
Just compare them for yourself:
[SPOILER]
[/SPOILER]
Also, I find it hilarious that the new OwnedCore logo is named 'mmownedlogodesignmeursa.png'  :Big Grin:

----------


## HI5

> You really think they don't know about that, about a logo which is the first thing everyone sees when they come to this website?
> 
> If it bothers you, just use BlissFully Simple (non fixed) or Bluefox.


Thats exactly why i wanted to make sure they do know.
If you think Web Designer is some kind of god who knows everything you're wrong, and obviously you're type of guy who just like to talk pointless things (or have more posts maybe?).
Thread wasn't made to ask for opinion, especially yours opinion, that was just information.

No its not bothering me, and its not that kind of forum where i ask for solution of a problem, so keep that kind of advices for your self, or change forum if you want to flame.




> The font and color in the old logo was SO MUCH better... The new one is just too fat ass..
> Just compare them for yourself:
> [SPOILER]
> [/SPOILER]
> Also, I find it hilarious that the new OwnedCore logo is named 'mmownedlogodesignmeursa.png'


Agree, old one looks *allot* better, but maybe they will improve it later.
Maybe because they didn't want to change entire code, but yes, that is hilarious xD

----------


## Maccer

> Thats exactly why i wanted to make sure they do know.
> If you think Web Designer is some kind of god who knows everything you're wrong, and obviously you're type of guy who just like to talk pointless things (or have more posts maybe?).
> Thread wasn't made to ask for opinion, especially yours opinion, that was just information.
> 
> No its not bothering me, and its not that kind of forum where i ask for solution of a problem, so keep that kind of advices for your self, or change forum if you want to flame.


You obviously haven't read my post, the logo is the first thing everyone sees when they login/come on the website. You'd have to be an idiot to not to notice that logo says "MMOwned" instead of "OwnedCore".

----------


## HI5

And what exactly makes you think that *W*eb *D*esigner or any other admin has BlissfullySimple set as default skin?
I'm not assuming anything, but maybe WD just didn't noticed cause he is using different template. 
So lets asume WD have other stuff to do, and he simply didint noticed, or didn't check BlissfullySimple template yet - you just called him idiot.

But now please... end this pointless discussion, you rly don't need to have big amount of posts, and i don't wanna have pointles posts like this.
Thread was just information, thats what is "Site Bugs" forum for. Your post was completly pointles, same as mine now.

*Thanx and don't reply - its offtop and i hope we both will get baned for this.*

----------


## Remus3

Ehh... a warning maybe at most personally. It hasn't gotten out of control to where punishment is needed.


At any rate it's being left alone afaik until an adequate logo is done and final changes are made (why edit a skin if it has a chance of being removed (not official or unofficial just a rhetorical Question  :Smile:  ) BlueFox is currently being worked on and that's where the ownedcore logo is currently at

----------


## KuRIoS

we are actually using the BlueFox skin since we are modifying it atm and looking for bugs in it..

----------


## HI5

> we are actually using the BlueFox skin since we are modifying it atm and looking for bugs in it..


Who would think so, you didn't noticed and you're not an idiot because of that... 
Anyway, thx for reading.

Hope information was at least a bit useful for Web Dev.

----------


## KuRIoS

no we are not, we are simply doing it in the order we believe is the best one..  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

You're probably right, it looks a lot clearer. I'm using BlissfullySimple cause editbox in BlueFox is... well, not so clear for me  :Smile:

----------


## Meursault

> The font and color in the old logo was SO MUCH better... The new one is just too fat ass..
> Just compare them for yourself:
> [SPOILER]
> [/SPOILER]
> Also, I find it hilarious that the new OwnedCore logo is named 'mmownedlogodesignmeursa.png'


Last time round I spent longer than a minute on it.

----------


## KuRIoS

fixed .

----------

